# A Man Ahead of His Time......



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGanLUnjoPI


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Um. Its a work of fiction. 
making the life forms in star wars look like humans makes it more relatable, which is better for storytelling. its also convenient because actors are also generally humans. :lol:


----------

